# encapsulating lead paint



## lornmastro (Mar 17, 2006)

ok...i'm back to get more information on lead paint...the state of pa. requires that you be cert. to REMOVE lead paint from a home...ok but what if there will be no sanding of the walls...just plan to encapsulate the lead...do you still need to be certified?? and if not what is the name of the product to encapsulate the lead?? or am i legally required to walk away from this job since i'm not lead abatement cert?? thanks lorna


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

The state laws could differ, but I was always able to remove and replace (if it was trim) or encapsulate in the states I've worked in

I should mention, it's often worth it for the H/O to remove the lead
If there is lead, or the possibility of lead, they must disclose that before sale/lease and that could effect sale/lease now or down the road


----------



## scottstef (Dec 15, 2005)

be very careful doing that work. your liability insurance probably has a an exclusion against doing lead paint remediation. if you want to get into that work, it can be lucrative, the problem is, workman's comp and liability are SKY high. as far as doing the work, check with your state department of the environment. in Maryland and dc, there is a 4/5 day course to get you licensed to do lead work.

as far as encapsulating it, in Maryland, all we need to do is make sure there is no chipping, peeling, flaking paint, and then you can encapsulate it with regular latex paint for a temporary fix. there used to be paints that were sold as encapsulating paints, and you needed to install them 7mm thick. because of the quantity of incorrect applications and the liability, these paints are becoming increasingly more difficult to find. once again your state department of the environment should be able to help you with finding them.

if we want to do a serious encapsulation, we usually remove all existing trim, cover the walls with 1/2" rock, and then install new trim.


----------



## Exroadog (Feb 11, 2005)

"Child Guard" which is a division of California paints. Great stuff. Goes above federal standards and is approved in all 50 states as lead encapsulate. Can be tinted or used as is(primer/encap) then painted over. But....around windows that slide it is still recommended to remove the lead.


----------



## lornmastro (Mar 17, 2006)

child guard...that was it..remembered reading somewhere about that stuff...dog how do you apply it,spray or roll,need to sand first,do you need to wear heavy duty masks???..will call my my state office this week and find out what the requirements are,if i need to be cert. to encapsulate..


----------



## Brushslingers (Jul 28, 2006)

CARC, Chemical Agent Resitant Coatings.. it what you are searching for. Gotta warn you though, each state is different but OSHA is not... it's expensive as ell, and too much for the average HO to afford to take care of properly.

BTW, look under industrial coatings for CARC paints... there are still several around.


----------



## lornmastro (Mar 17, 2006)

thanks all your the greatest.... they indicated that this childguard is cert. in all 50 states here are some links i found
www.bobvilla.com/BVTV/homeagain/video-1224-03-2.html then search encapsulating and www.fiberlock.com/pds/childguard_pds.pdf


----------



## Brushslingers (Jul 28, 2006)

Ya, fiberlock rocks... just make sure to check out the OSHA things on encapsulation. Don't know about you but i've got the EPA and OSHA, plus local agencies, code enforcement PLUS workers comp inspectors all over this city, and they cruise every day.


----------



## lornmastro (Mar 17, 2006)

will be calling them tomorrow and getting more info...will post what i find out....thanks again


----------



## lornmastro (Mar 17, 2006)

F.y.i. i just spoke to someone from fiberlock ...he said that the childguard is really geared for the h/o..sold in paint stores...he indicted that LBC is the same product..applied the same way as childguard...but only sold to the industry in 5 gal....and the best thing...ta ta.... you don't have to be lead abatement cert. to use it....i'd double check with EPA just to make sure. thanks all for the information i needed your all the best!!


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

I was reading about this a while back and there is a product for this that is formulated to taste really bad just in case a rugrat decides to chew on a sill.


----------



## lornmastro (Mar 17, 2006)

i know childguard has the stuff in it to make it taste bitter and since lbc is suppose to be the same stuff it must also have the bitter in it too


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

Great detective work lornmastro
:detective: 
Thanks for the update


----------



## Richard (May 21, 2006)

lornmastro said:


> F.y.i. i just spoke to someone from fiberlock ...he said that the childguard is really geared for the h/o..sold in paint stores...he indicted that LBC is the same product..applied the same way as childguard...but only sold to the industry in 5 gal....and the best thing...ta ta.... you don't have to be lead abatement cert. to use it....i'd double check with EPA just to make sure. thanks all for the information i needed your all the best!!



I've used LBC and found it to be awesome stuff. Thick, good coverage, which makes it great for encapsulating. Just thought I'd let you know...No more lead jobs for me, I'll just use my tyveks and respirators for interior spray jobs...:sweatdrop:


----------



## Riverside Paint (Sep 16, 2006)

did a job a while ago where I removed lead paint (using a hammer drill with a grinder attachment  ) from a bunch of exposed hot water pipes, the customer wanted the pipes painted to match the walls (red). After removing all the loose stuff, I used a shellac-based primer as an undercoating and painted over that with latex enamel. Turned out nice.


----------



## lornmastro (Mar 17, 2006)

THANKS SLICK...thats what this forum is about..sharing info...couldn't have done it without you all....paint guy ,you don't have to use a respirators to use the LBC, do you???any special advice on the application??


----------



## Brushslingers (Jul 28, 2006)

lornmastro said:


> THANKS SLICK...thats what this forum is about..sharing info...couldn't have done it without you all....paint guy ,you don't have to use a respirators to use the LBC, do you???any special advice on the application??


Heh, didn't check with OSHA didya?  ANY lead work you gotta use caution tape, full respirators, etc......


----------



## Richard (May 21, 2006)

lornmastro said:


> THANKS SLICK...thats what this forum is about..sharing info...couldn't have done it without you all....paint guy ,you don't have to use a respirators to use the LBC, do you???any special advice on the application??



All the lead jobs I've done were run by the state, so yes....they watch you like a hawk. Tyveks and repirators always. But even without that, it's lead dude! It's bad stuff. Wear a respirator. The side affects on you or future children could be real bad.....

I always just brushed it. It goes on ok....


----------

